# New Computer



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2008)

I love it - I have a new computer with internet access that I an access from my home. I haven't owned my own computer in years. What a great toy. I will be surfing all night.


----------



## Banned (Apr 24, 2008)

That's great, Ladylore!!!  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2008)

Even better BG - It was given to me . Its a Gateway with Windows XP on it. Its my access to the outside world.

A gift from the Gods.


----------



## Halo (Apr 24, 2008)

That is so awesome LL :yahoo:  Now don't forget that you do need to eat and sleep :lol:

Happy Surfing :thewave:


----------



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2008)

My electric bill will be just a bit higher this month until the net loses the "toy factor".


----------



## boi (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats on your new toy Ladylore :dance:
It's nice having a computer at home


----------



## ladylore (Apr 24, 2008)

It sure is Boi.


----------



## Retired (Apr 24, 2008)

Congatulations on the new machine.



> computer with internet access that I an access from my home



What kind of access are you using?

Steve


----------



## sunset (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you are enjoying your very own toy! lol


----------



## Misha (Apr 25, 2008)

Yay ladylore.... I don't have internet at home but hopefully again soon.


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Ladylore....don't forget that you do need to eat and sleep and surfing doesn't count as arm exercises :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 25, 2008)

Happy to hear that!!


----------



## ladylore (Apr 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> Hey Ladylore....don't forget that you do need to eat and sleep and surfing doesn't count as arm exercises :lol:



It doesn't!?


----------



## Misha (Apr 26, 2008)

Surfing better count as exercise.  It's all I've got!!  :dance:


----------

